# Finley Pen and Ink drawing



## jovian7 (Jan 18, 2015)

I am a member of the Artist Journal Workshop group on Facebook and there is a challenge going on right now to do a daily entry in our art journals. I am falling behind so I combined 2 of the daily prompts, black & white and the last gift I received. Fnley was a gift to myself and I decided to draw him in black ink I on white paper. I Weill probably paint him later on with watercolor paint but for now, it is a black and white drawing.


----------



## bettafishlove1121 (Feb 2, 2015)

WOW! This is an amazing drawing, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jovian7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks! I posted another thread that shows it painted. Turned out really nice


----------



## jovian7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Painted Finley


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, that's awesome! The shading on the fins is really nice


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas (Feb 15, 2015)

That's so beautiful!! You have some serious talent.


----------



## jovian7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

The detail is amazing! You're very talented.


----------



## jovian7 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## mepxx (Mar 8, 2015)

Thats really beautiful<3


----------



## jovian7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks, our Betta are beautiful and are living pieces of art! Its fun to do their flowing fins.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Now that's talent


----------



## jovian7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Herbert2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh wow. That's amazing!


----------



## jovian7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful!!!! <3


----------



## Scarlettebettas (Feb 12, 2015)

I love these drawings!!


----------



## jovian7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Holy (*&^%$#$%^*(*^%$#@$%* that's amazing.


----------



## CookieMonstress (Mar 18, 2015)

Both versions are stunning! Thanks for sharing your talents with us


----------

